# Long Lost Witherspoon dog



## Winmag (4 mo ago)

67year old new member here. New to the forums but not new to bulldogs. I raised Pits and AmStaffs back in my 20s. Had good dogs….Pit from Witherspoon in Oklahoma (grand sire on cover of Gazette) and Staffs from the X-pert line.

Haven’t owned a bulldog in 40 Years but recently rescued two and after a year of training and working with my male, has really rejuvenated my interest in the breed. I have a question but don't expect anyone can answer as the time frame is too long ago without enough data points.

Back around 1975 I acquired a red nose pup from Witherspoon in OKC. I registered him as Worley's Bucky I believe but can remember for sure. I am positive his sire was Bozo which Witherspoon had on site at the time. If I remember right, he was kind of a chocolate color. Fast forward a year and I was working in between Ponca City and Stillwater for Brown and Root Construction. One of the journeymen from Muskogee brought in a copy of the Gazette to the lunchroom and i recognized the name of the dog on the cover as a dog from my pedigree but I can't remember the dogs name. Long story short, we just had a baby and needed the money and after the gentlemen from Muskogee saw Bucky's papers, he made me an offer I couldn't refuse. I was passing though Oklahoma a couple of years later and saw a sign for a weightpull that day. I attended and to my surprise, saw Bucky in the contest. 

Does this sound familiar to anyone, does anyone recognize Buck's name and Witherspoon breeding? I would love to know what happened to him and what offspring he sire.

Thanks in advance,

Robert


----------



## Winmag (4 mo ago)

After thinking about this for quite a while today, I think the dog in Buck's pedigree that was on the cover of the Gazette was Sam's Buster.

Robert


----------

